# اتطلع الى دراسة ادارة المشاريع الهندسية



## khalid goher (20 أبريل 2009)

اخوكم مهندس معماري مصري اعمل في قطر, اتطلع الى دراسة ادارة المشاريع الهندسية واعداد دراسات الجدوى وادارة الوقت لاني مغرم جدا بهذا المجال ,ارجو اعطائى فكرة عن كيفية البداية ومتطلبات الدراسة للوصول الى درجة الماجستير. أرجو الاهتمام من الاخوه المشرفين والاعضاء الاعزاء وبالاخص المشرف المتميز (محب الله ورسوله)


----------



## salimmutassim (21 مايو 2009)

thanks
for helping us


----------



## سامر (23 مايو 2009)

مرحبا

بصفتي طالب ماجستير هندسة وادارة الانشاءات في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن (السعودية)، فقد قمت بالبحث السريع عن تخصص له صلة بإدارة المشاريع في جامعات قطر لكن للاسف لم أجد أي تخصص بحسب المطلوب.

بشكل عام...الموضوع يعتمد عليك اذا كنت قادر على مواصلة الدراسة خارج قطر...فجامعة الملك فهد هي أقرب جامعة تقدم ماجستير في هندسة وادارة الانشاءات

للمزيد من المعلومات:
www.kfupm.edu.sa/cem

تحياتي


----------



## engmanager (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد عاجل*

سلاااااااام لكل الشباب 
وللاخ المصري الذي يريد دراسه اداره مشروعات هندسيه 

انا الان طالب يمني في السودان واحضر ماجستير في ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه في جامعه السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا مع اني باكلوريوس هندسه طيران الا اني اعشق الاداره الي حد الجنون 
المهم الان انا في الترم الثاني ان شاء الله والدراسه بالكورسات 

فاذا تريد الدراسه في السودان ممكن اساعدك 
سلاااااااام


----------



## نداء الأفق (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم :
أخوي الطالب العزيز الذي يحضر الماجستير في ادارة المشروعات الهندسية في السودان أنا طالب ماجستير ادارة الجودة و احضر لكتابة بحثي حول تطبيق الجودة في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية و انا اعمل في المقاولات فهل تستطيع أن ترسل لي بعض المراجع العربية حول ادارة المشاريع الهندسية على ايميل الخاص و لك كل الشكر 
xxxxxxx


----------



## طلال حوكان (1 يوليو 2010)

اتصل بي على xxxxxxx وانشاء الله خير


----------



## المغربي المسلم (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي ان شاء الله يكون خير في امتنا ونتقدم ونزاحم الغرب في التقدم العلمي


----------



## jaouad418 (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hosamranjous (22 يناير 2011)

أريد ادارة مشروع هندسي باستخدام برنامج بريفيرا6


----------



## hosamranjous (22 يناير 2011)

أرجو تقديم المساعدة في تقديم مثال عملي لادارة المشاريع الهندسية باستخدام برنامج بريمفيرا6


----------

